# Calling all G20 owners...



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Jus wondering if there's any of yall on this board??


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

What about Primeras??


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Same thing


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

there is a couple


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

(hi)


----------



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

just checking in here.


----------



## pariawan (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello


----------



## kyle (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm visting the dark side here. What's up guys?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm here too.


----------



## paradyme (Dec 24, 2003)

Present. :thumbup:


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

here?!?


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*What happened?*

What happened to www.g20.net?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> What happened to www.g20.net?


Huh? Still going strong. Why? 

www.g20.net/forum


----------



## xipantera31ix (Dec 31, 2003)

hey there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

dsigns said:


> Jus wondering if there's any of yall on this board??


whats up,g20 ,massachusettes


----------



## jdmpearlprimera (Jun 12, 2003)

present..not too much tho


----------



## p10defiance (Feb 26, 2004)

Another G20-ite here. I know this is an ancient thread, but I felt it was my duty to check in. :thumbup:


----------



## g20t 2nr (Jan 3, 2004)

hereeeeee


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Toronto G20's*

g20 owners from TORONTO. HOLLA BACK.
I see there's a lot of you trying to soup up their rides.

lemem know where you all at.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

GrideGanjaman said:


> lemem know where you all at.


www.g20.net :fluffy:


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> www.g20.net :fluffy:


Yup toronto has some very nice G20s. Check g20.net for atomic-g & ethandelacroix. :thumbup:


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jun 15, 2004)

howdy guys


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm here....!!!!!! :thumbup: 
www.g20.net


----------



## AMDGOD (Mar 25, 2004)

This is crazy, all of G20.net on another foums......wow. 

--Garrett


----------



## Sco0terzsl (Jul 28, 2004)

another g20.net member hurr.


----------



## robkris8079 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm here right now but I am about to be on g20.net


----------



## hybrid G (May 11, 2004)

just checking, in AKA trinispeed on g20.net repin T.O aka toronto for all DETs 

got boost? i definitly got mine

G


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Picking up a p11 for the wife this weekend, so I'm sure I'll be around for info on that.


----------



## dMaN (Aug 28, 2004)

hold on now.. you mean.. there´s other cars than my primera out there?
dude.... where´s MY car 

Seriously.. nice to meet you all 


http://bilen.dman.se/slx.jpg


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

ready for duty. p11's rule! :thumbup: anymore out there with SR20DE's???


----------

